# wood slingshots



## jbfitz (Dec 30, 2012)

I was just wondering where i could buy a good wood slingshot?  I found some on ebay this guy makes but would like to have more options thanks


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't understand why people don't use Google.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...6c4185e3aafb42&bpcl=40096503&biw=1327&bih=874

gt40


----------



## jbfitz (Jan 1, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I don't understand why people don't use Google.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...6c4185e3aafb42&bpcl=40096503&biw=1327&bih=874
> 
> gt40



Just so u can understand i have already look on google i was wondering if anyone on here knew of someone that makes them thank you


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 1, 2013)

Why not make one yourself...

Any good hardwood tree limb fork just a little larger than your
thumb will make a strong "flip".......Some prefer Dogwood, but
hickory is also in my top 2-3 woods.........
Cheap wally world bicycle tire tube will make quite a few, till you get one you like.....
You could also go with the surgical rubber replacement bamds that come with
leather pouch already to go......

As a kid, I probably make hundereds of "flips".............


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/bshooter.htm


----------



## jbfitz (Jan 3, 2013)

doeverything4him316 said:


> http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/bshooter.htm



Thanks i watch some youtube videos of him shootin dang is he good but i didnt know there was a website about him and how to make one thanks


----------



## woodyjim (Jan 5, 2013)

use a band saw and make one out of a board...heck while your at it make a couple for the neighborhood kids


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 5, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I don't understand why people don't use Google.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...6c4185e3aafb42&bpcl=40096503&biw=1327&bih=874
> 
> gt40



I think most members have googled and in their research value the recommendations of fellow members first & foremost. They have a lot of knowledge on outdoor type of activities that googled people might not have. Some knowledge from Gon forumites is better suited as they also live or are related to Georgia. This might fit the needs of the requestor better. They might trust their knowledge better. Just like the slingshot, I was just reading on the GON about Rufus Hussey. After watching his video, I would trust him to learn about slingshots from the GON connection first.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 10, 2013)

doeverything4him316 said:


> http://www.asheboro.com/users/teallen/bshooter.htm




There you go........Just like i did as a kid !!!!!!!!!!!

Might have to make me one.....


----------



## whossbows (Jan 26, 2013)

Made a couple for the grand daughters last year.they had a ball


----------



## Stroker (Mar 18, 2013)

50+ years ago I made a bunch as a kid. Any forked hardwood branch will work. Mostly we used car inner tubes and an old shoe or boot tounge for the pouch. Killed many birds, rabbits, and squirrels with them. Go to a creek to get you some smooth, round pebbles which will fly pretty straight and are free. The newer bicycle inner tubes don't hold up or shoot as well as the older tubes from cars and bicycles, something about the rubber content. Surgical rubber tubes are the way to go, if you can find them. BPS(Bass Pro Shops) has the replacement surgical rubber tubes with a pouch already attached. They also stock the steel ball bearings which shoot very good but are very $$$$.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 18, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I don't understand why people don't use Google.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...6c4185e3aafb42&bpcl=40096503&biw=1327&bih=874
> 
> gt40





Because he has the right to come into this part of the forum and ask a question without the repercussions of a smart comment.


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 18, 2013)

Deer horns make a very nice one also.I have plenty of scrap leather if you need some.I made one several years ago for a young man on here


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 18, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Because he has the right to come into this part of the forum and ask a question without the repercussions of a smart comment.


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Because he has the right to come into this part of the forum and ask a question without the repercussions of a smart comment.



Very well said sir. Besides, google doesn't have "old timer knowledge". Heck, I'm kinda surpized that you old doods figgered out how to work this inter net thingamabob...


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2013)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I don't understand why people don't use Google.
> 
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...6c4185e3aafb42&bpcl=40096503&biw=1327&bih=874
> 
> gt40






I don't understand why some people gotta be a smarty!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> I don't understand why some people gotta be a smarty!



Mr Nic done said sumpan.& typing around the sensors.
lols


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 21, 2013)

I was always told by the ol timers, that  Dogwood made the best flips.
The limbs fork out evenly off of each side of the main trunk, so you cut out the middle and tie the forks to the desired bend and let dry.

Mu pop had several when I was a kid. I guess he still has them.
Us kids thought the wrist rocket was the bomb, but I later learned that a true marksman will just use a regular flip.

A fellow by the name of Joe Royal, used to hunt and shoot squirrels with a flip.
I was told you could toss up a quarter and he'd hit it with his flip. All this was before my time.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 21, 2013)

At the bait store next to the Picnic  Basket in Lagrange, there's a bucket full of home made flips that a man makes and gives away.


----------

